
Microsoft Plans to Stop Actively Developing Paint - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/24/technology/microsoft-paint.html
======
towndrunk
Would be nice if Microsoft open sourced it so others could learn from it or
actively develop a fork.

------
ocdtrekkie
This is a FUD article. Microsoft has upgraded Paint to Paint 3D, the most
active development Paint has ever had in it's multi-decade history.

